# Metal wheels for 1:20.3/1:22 rolling stock



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey guys,

I did a search for metal wheels and was inundated with posts talking about a variety of different brands and aspects. It was overwhelming trying to search through for what my question was.


My question is simple - is there a sort of top of the line manufacturer of metal wheels, or are they are pretty much the same when it comes to scale 1:20.3 / 1:22 metal wheels. I am looking to replace my plastic wheels from old bachmann and LGB cars with metal ones, but I want to do it right and want to use a nice set of wheels.

I was looking at Sunset Valley Railroad's offerings and they offer Sierra Valley and Gary Raymond wheels, and I also know that Bachmann and Accucraft sell their own as well.


One note - I do not want to pay the extra price for ball bearings, and really don't see any advantage for narrow gauge trains.


Thanks for any suggestions,

Patrick


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Patrick, 

My master-modeller friend Geoff (he won the NNGC 1st prize for his train) uses Sierra Valley wheels. I like them too, and they are definitely top quality. 

But they are fine scale - if your track is 'adjusted' for LGB size wheel profiles, you may have a few more derailments.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 02 May 2012 02:42 PM 
Patrick, 

My master-modeller friend Geoff (he won the NNGC 1st prize for his train) uses Sierra Valley wheels. I like them too, and they are definitely top quality. 

But they are fine scale - if your track is 'adjusted' for LGB size wheel profiles, you may have a few more derailments. 
I use all sunset valley track and switches with a minimum radius of 10'


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I used Bachmann's 31mm wheels under most of my scratchbuilt stuff, and they've proven adequate. Sierra Valley's wheels come highly regarded, too, though I've not used them myself. Having said that, if I were to make the choice today, I'd probably go with the SV wheels. The price of the Bachmann wheels has increased to where they're as much or even more than the SV unplated steel wheels, and the SV wheels do have a bit of a more realistic wheel profile if that is important to you. 

Later, 

K


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a number of 1:20.3 cars, Accucraft and Bachmann, plus some kits. They all came with metal wheels, so I'm not sure about the first part of your thread title. If you have 1:20.3 cars that came with plastic wheels, who made them? I have put metal wheels on all my 1:22.5, 1:24, and 1:29 cars. I have used Sierra Valley, Aristocraft, Gary Raymond, Bachmann, JB(?) and probably some that I can't remember. They all work. For me it has been the price and availability at the shop when I'm there and need some axles. Some have a more prototypical look and others more toy like. You have to decide what look you want. If you are like me, I used that 10' rule and use what is available. 

I have pretty much stopped buying cars with plastic wheels. It has been a while since I have purchased any Aristo cars, because most of them come with plastic wheels.


My only recommendation is to get rid of plastic wheels and use metal ones. They do improve performance, regardless of whose wheel sets you use. 


Chuck


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Patrick 

The two best [IMHO] are Sierra Valley and Gary Raymond wheel sets. They work great for code 250 track like you are using.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok, I got a few more specific questions now:

First, is there any advantages or disadvantages to the black oxide vs nickel plated vs standard that many manufacturers offer?

Second, I am modeling in 1:20.3 live steam with some older 1:22 buildings and cars (LGB & Bachmann). Should i purchase the 1:20.3 wheels for these cars or should i got with 1:22 to keep the proportions correct? I would assume the 1:22.

For what it is worth I am not a purist in the sense that i dont mind using 1:22 rolling stock with 1:20.3 locomotives and rolling stock. I will probably be purchasing my first true 1:20.3 cars with the shay i just bought, but i also still plan to buy older bachmann cars when they are cheap at train shows.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Hard for me to comment in terms of specific finishes. The Bachmann wheels come "darkened", but for the most part that "darkening" wears off on the tread (which is a good thing, since you want a polished wheel tread) and I also paint the faces of the wheels anyway. Any steel or bright silver wheel gets quickly painted on my line. I do have one set of "regular" steel Sierra Valley wheels here, in a passenger truck awaiting that far-off day when I'm delusional enough to want to scratchbuild another passenger car. 

In terms of wheel diameters, consider that a "typical" narrow gauge wheel was 24" or 26". (Different railroads had different standards.) The "standard" Bachmann, LGB, etc. wheel measures between 30 - 32mm. So in 1:20.3, those wheels are right where they need to be in the "scale" department. If the wheels you get are simple replacements (e.g., Bachmann's metal wheels) then you'll be in the ballpark anyway. If you end up buying wheels such as Bachmann's wheels that are simple replacements, then you'll be fine. If you're going with Sierra Valley or someone who sells by scale diameter, you can choose whichever one you want, knowing that most likely anything in the 20" to 26" range will fit in the trucks without issue. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I find there is a weight difference in some metal wheels. LGB and Ttain-Li pro wheels have plastic centers and metal rims. 
Many others are solid metal wheels and weigh more. 
On a 4 axle car, there is noticeable weight difference between these types. 
And then there is the flange depth, and wheel size.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I have only used Sierra valley so far for my 1:20.3 adventures. They are very well made and look good. Not to mention they do add a lot of weight where it counts. Their customer service is excellent too. *I sent a check Monday for four axles, and they arrived Yesterday!*







SV is in CA, and I'm in PA. That is quick shipping. This was my fist set of black oxide finish and I thought the finish was very nice. Consistent and blemish free.


----------

